# Vinegar



## Masque (Dec 18, 2020)

I'm wondering if any of you use diluted vinegar as a hair rinse instead of conditioner? I know my Mom did it for years and I've done it when younger, but thinking of doing it again. I know it got all the soap residue out of my hair and made it shiny.


----------



## Masque (Jan 15, 2021)

I don't know, but it sure helps to clear the shampoo residue out and make it extra shiny.


----------



## karenannn (Jan 16, 2021)

When I use conditioner, I use it before shampooing - that way it "does the job" but shampooing after clears the excess conditioner left after rinsing.


----------



## Masque (Jan 18, 2021)

Neat


----------



## Magenta (Oct 5, 2021)

karenannn said:


> When I use conditioner, I use it before shampooing - that way it "does the job" but shampooing after clears the excess conditioner left after rinsing.



That's an idea I've never thought of before. I may need to try it. Thanks.


----------



## annag38.nyc (Jan 8, 2022)

I tried using apple cider vinegar years ago and I remember it really made my hair shiny. Maybe I should go back to using it again.


----------



## Masque (Jan 9, 2022)

Interesting, thanks.


----------

